# Size and how it matters



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd like to share with you my thoughts on a few things. 

Women will always lie and tell you, "Size doesn't matter."
That's because they're sweet and they don't want to hurt your feelings. 
But I'm going to tell you the truth. 
Size matters but not the way that you think. 
Small dicks are good for anal. 
Medium size dicks are good for everything. 
If your dick is too big, it's wonderful and everything but you're just not going to get as much sex as the medium sized dick. 
And I'll tell you why. If your dick is too big, it's not going in, not unless she's really really ready. And it sucks to be you because I'm sorry to say while women have a higher libido than they let on, when a huge dick has left her satisfied, she's probably not want to go again right away. You get what I mean? Fact is, the female orgasm is a very powerful thing and sometimes, it leaves us downright exhausted. 
My health teacher used to say, "If your dick is too big you're a butcher not a lover."
I'd like to add, women come in different sizes, too. Some women are bigger than others.
Strange side note. If your girlfriend is too small for your dick, if she gains a little bit of weight sex will get easier. 10 lbs. heavier can increase the size her stuff or lighter can shrink it down.

Point is, there's no shame in having a small dick. I recommend anal. Just think, you can't get a chick pregnant if you're doing anal. Also, use toys. I don't understand why guys are so stupid about their own dicks and the sizes they come in. 
Guys with small dicks are all ashamed and annoying. Dude, it's not your dick size, it's your personality. I knew this guy with a tiny dick he's a ladies man. He walks around all confident getting all the women to fall at his feet. You know why? Because he's awesome. 

And then there are the guys who wear magnum XL's and think their dicks are small. WTF? And you know what big dicked guys are so super sensitive and sweet. Omg, the sweetest most sensitive and caring men I've met have the hugest hearts and the hugest cocks known to man. What is the deal with that? 

So, if you've got a tiny dick, I just want to say, get over it. Size matters in the way that your insecurity makes you an emotionally dependent freak. If you weren't taking it so seriously, and didn't need the reassurance, you could be a lady killer. Dude, you don't have to go in that far to make a chick come. You don't have to be a freaking butcher to be a ladies man. So, yeah, appreciate your package as much as most of us women do. 

Hey, you're welcome.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

*takes the 20lbs weights off his dick*

Well, thank you for that.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll buy that, a girl cheated on me because my dick was too big, I was like "what's up with that" and then I was like "ohhhh I get it now"

anyway, someone's got to keep the lubricant industry in the black, right?


----------



## Jessy Lashway (Jun 11, 2011)

I appreciate your post, but this is going to fuel _so_ many egos.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Jessy Lashway said:


> I appreciate your post, but this is going to fuel _so_ many egos.


I'd rather men were showy and gloating to whiny, insecure, and misogynistic. I'm so sick and tired of the conversation. It's so clear to me how this size insecurity cripples men into being whiny, sad, pathetically asking and pleading, "Why don't women love me?" *sniffle* 

Or compensating by acting absolutely bonkers, buying things they can't afford, displaying feats of tremendous wealth or power. Annoying. Absolutely annoying. 

It's so frustrating and it makes me wonder, do women like to see men suffer? Why don't more women tell men the truth about the matter? And when I try to tell guys this stuff, they get all defensive. Which is, btw, even more annoying.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

The Proof said:


> I'll buy that, a girl cheated on me because my dick was too big, I was like "what's up with that" and then I was like "ohhhh I get it now"
> 
> anyway, someone's got to keep the lubricant industry in the black, right?


Personally, I've found at a certain size, lubricant is not a viable option. It only allows things to go in that shouldn't go in. No thank you, monsieur, I will save myself the pain. If I'm not ready, that dick's not going in.

People who do anal, the porn industry, etc. are able to keep lubricants in the black.

I'm not saying that huge dicks are useless, I'm sure my bf's giant cock will come in handy after I've born a few children and am 10-15 lbs heavier from the baby weight. But God willing I won't see that day for a few years in the future. 
Big dicks are quite a nuisance to be honest. Seriously, I had a bf with a smaller than average dick. We had sex 3 times a day. It was awesome. Naked all the time. 
With my current bf, I shudder at the thought. It's awful. I love him but that sucker isn't going anywhere. And every time I try to give him a BJ he just wants to do it again.

But I love my boyfriend. So, we're figuring it out.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Jessy Lashway said:


> I appreciate your post, but this is going to fuel _so_ many egos.


*Oh yeah, I got the most average-sized penis in the world, bitches!!*


Also, this gives a new meaning to the phrase "Not too big, not too small, it's _juuuuust right_."


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I really don't give a shit about penis size.


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> Omg, the sweetest most sensitive and caring men I've met have the hugest hearts and the hugest cocks known to man. What is the deal with that?


And pony's are assholes compared to horses, little dogs have the fiercest attitudes, and some of the nicest men I've ever met were huge bodybuilders or experienced martial artists. Insecurity is probably the biggest factor in causing people to be cruel or closed off, and we all know how a man's penis size can define his security/personality. (If a man is of an average height/weight, you can usually guess his penis size by his attitude.) Big-dicked guys are so nice because they're walking around with a secret reassurance to their ego that they're awesome regardless of if they get rejected, and so they don't need to assume an adversarial relationship with everyone and build barriers. 

It's kind of a depressing comment on humanity, not just men. Then again, nobody thinks we're a perfect species.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I have also heard that being circumcised can make a difference too,and in my experience I think this is true.My husband is circumcised and really didn't get my juices flowing.And he has an average sized dick,whereas my current boyfriend who is uncircumcised and also average does wonders for me.We were talking about the difference the other day and he said that being circumcised takes away some of the length and sensitivity.I know that when I give my boyfriend a bj it is a lot better than when I did it to my husband(we're separated and going to be divorced soon)


My first lover had a tiny dick,but he sure knew how to use it,however my very first boyfriend was huge and it scared me to think of having that inside me.We broke up before anything happened ,but now I wish I hadn't been so scared,as I have been with a guy with a big dick since then. I love my boyfriend regardless of the size of his pecker,and that isn't the reason why I wanted to be with him.He is kind,caring and considerate and I would be with him even if his dick was useless,and he had to satisfy me another way.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Average and proud!


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

This discussion is kind of pointless, there is nothing you can really do to change the size of your package. Stereotyping guys with big dicks as also having big hearts would indicate that others don't and are pretty much...dicks. 
The physical act is only half the story of good sex anyway and there are so many others things you can use to please your partner, your tongue, fingers, lips, even your eyes the way you look at your partner. A penis is only one tool among many. I do understand your intentions for starting the thread though and give kudos to you.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> I'd rather men were showy and gloating to whiny, insecure, and misogynistic. I'm so sick and tired of the conversation. It's so clear to me how this size insecurity cripples men into being whiny, sad, pathetically asking and pleading, "Why don't women love me?" *sniffle*
> 
> Or compensating by acting absolutely bonkers, buying things they can't afford, displaying feats of tremendous wealth or power. Annoying. Absolutely annoying.
> 
> It's so frustrating and it makes me wonder, do women like to see men suffer? Why don't more women tell men the truth about the matter? And when I try to tell guys this stuff, they get all defensive. Which is, btw, even more annoying.


I agree that it's a problem that feeds itself. 

Only recently in life have I spoken with women about this. It has probably helped that both I and they have been older (late 30's), which is a wonderful age as you just don't give two shits about pretense anymore. 

That's the thing - guys don't go around comparing their cocks to each other, so we truly have a very limited perspective as to what "average size" is, much less what a woman's perspective on size is. 

I've always known I wasn't tiny, and I also knew that I didn't measure up to the ludicrous clown penises you see in porn, but I didn't know anything more than that. That's a pretty wide range. I finally asked and had two women tell me the same thing. 

Here's another hangup- the only way for a woman to offer you her perspective on cock size is for her to have . . . had a few cocks. Most guys can't handle talking about that even if they know for a fact that their girl has that experience. With age - and it's helped that at my age _everyone_ is "experienced" - I've found I just don't care as much about that anymore and I'm far more interested in the open communication. 

Anyway, it's worth feeling that dose of insecurity and jealousy to be able to open up with your significant other and talk about this stuff. Being able to openly talk about your sex life and what you want (and don't want BTW) is very rewarding and draws you closer to each other, and will also enable you to add new things to your sex life that improves it.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> I have also heard that being circumcised can make a difference too,and in my experience I think this is true.My husband is circumcised and really didn't get my juices flowing.And he has an average sized dick,whereas my current boyfriend who is uncircumcised and also average does wonders for me.We were talking about the difference the other day and he said that being circumcised takes away some of the length and sensitivity.I know that when I give my boyfriend a bj it is a lot better than when I did it to my husband(we're separated and going to be divorced soon)
> 
> 
> My first lover had a tiny dick,but he sure knew how to use it,however my very first boyfriend was huge and it scared me to think of having that inside me.We broke up before anything happened ,but now I wish I hadn't been so scared,as I have been with a guy with a big dick since then. I love my boyfriend regardless of the size of his pecker,and that isn't the reason why I wanted to be with him.He is kind,caring and considerate and I would be with him even if his dick was useless,and he had to satisfy me another way.


Physical compatibility is definitely a component and definitely subjective. There are certain women who I just "fit" well inside - the pressure is in all the right places, it's perfect. There are others where that's less so. Anatomically women move differently and/or enable me to move differently in them, etc. It's like fingerprints - everyone's different, and in the case of sex you can be sure that every combination of people is different.

This boyfriend of yours who you rave over may not do much for the next woman he met. It just happens that way. 

I think too often we too readily engage in inductive reasoning with sex - "ZOMG I was lousy with this girl so therefore I'm a lousy lover!"


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

kudi said:


> This discussion is kind of pointless, there is nothing you can really do to change the size of your package. Stereotyping guys with big dicks as also having big hearts would indicate that others don't and are pretty much...dicks.
> The physical act is only half the story of good sex anyway and there are so many others things you can use to please your partner, your tongue, fingers, lips, even your eyes the way you look at your partner. A penis is only one tool among many. I do understand your intentions for starting the thread though and give kudos to you.


Sex, especially for women, is largely mental/emotional. If you know what you're doing you can make them explode simply by touching them. So I agree with what you're saying. Size might matter in a no-strings situation or if you're dating a whore, but in a real relationship with a healthy female it's probably the furthest thing from her mind.

This is why I could make my long-term girlfriends come 3-8 times a night with a little effort. And is also why my ex would still call me up for sex 6 months after the relationship was over. Comfort, trust and caring trump penis size.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> I have also heard that being circumcised can make a difference too,and in my experience I think this is true.My husband is circumcised and really didn't get my juices flowing.And he has an average sized dick,whereas my current boyfriend who is uncircumcised and also average does wonders for me.We were talking about the difference the other day and he said that being circumcised takes away some of the length and sensitivity.I know that when I give my boyfriend a bj it is a lot better than when I did it to my husband(we're separated and going to be divorced soon)


I've heard a lot of women say they prefer uncircumcised cock. Maybe I was Jewish in another life...


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Just as long as it's not King Tut's size or a water bottle (or infected), it doesn't matter...


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I tend to find the whole thing rather funny. I don't know where I'd fall on the dick size spectrum; but I do know that dick size has nothing to do with love and much to do with lust. If a girl were to break up with someone based on penis size alone; wow... that dude dodged a silver bullet. But the same is true for women who feel their bra size/vaginal capacity is inadequate. I've always maintained the stance that people are way more than the sum of their anatomical parts...


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Its not how deep you fish, its how you wiggle the worm.

Any size penis is of no value if they don't know how to work it.

Large penis can be worked easy also even if the women is small.
Small can be like a wild vibrator out of control if he uses it right.

Personally i'd rather be licked to death that fucked to death.
Cock is only as good as the man who knows how to use it, regardless of size.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> *Personally i'd rather be licked to death *


Awwyeah, that's what I'm talking about ;P Not all women have gspot orgasms anyways, so size is hardly relevant.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

Personality will trump body and penis size any day, especially if you're good at other things. Of course it's not a dealbreaker, but I also prefer uncircumcised, I don't whyy, but it just looks friendlier.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> I've heard a lot of women say they prefer uncircumcised cock. Maybe I was Jewish in another life...


If I'm having a lollipop, I prefer to remove the wrapper entirely rather than have to hold it open.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

funcoolname said:


> Personality will trump body and penis size any day, especially if you're good at other things. Of course it's not a dealbreaker, but I also prefer uncircumcised, I don't whyy, but it just looks friendlier.


This looks "friendlier" to you?


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> This looks "friendlier" to you?


haha friendlier than this...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

funcoolname said:


> haha friendlier than this...


Good Lord, no wonder. Most of us don't sharpen ours.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> And then there are the guys who wear magnum XL's and think their dicks are small. WTF? And you know what big dicked guys are so super sensitive and sweet. Omg, the sweetest most sensitive and caring men I've met have the hugest hearts and the hugest cocks known to man. What is the deal with that?


. . . and some guys with big dicks are assholes because of it. They think they're a gift to women, and so make no effort in any way to please a woman.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> I have also heard that being circumcised can make a difference too,and in my experience I think this is true.My husband is circumcised and really didn't get my juices flowing.And he has an average sized dick,whereas my current boyfriend who is uncircumcised and also average does wonders for me.We were talking about the difference the other day and he said that being circumcised takes away some of the length and sensitivity.I know that when I give my boyfriend a bj it is a lot better than when I did it to my husband(we're separated and going to be divorced soon)


Maybe your new guy is just a better lover than your ex husband.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, I don't have much of an idea on my dick size either. Nor do I care, because its mine and I'm effective with it. That's all I need to be concerned with. Now I do admit I have asked my current girlfriend if mine was big enough to satsify and she just gave me a grin and said "we got nothing to worry about." So I have to assume I'm atleast comparable.

As far as the licking is concerned, I'm the type where I love to do it because I am the one in complete control. I decide just how far and long it will last.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Good Lord, no wonder. Most of us don't sharpen ours.


Haha, but really that's what I think of when I see them, again, not a dealbreaker but the uncircumcised ones are kind of like a surprise.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> I've heard a lot of women say they prefer uncircumcised cock. Maybe I was Jewish in another life...


me too.

During intercourse it doesn't make much difference to me.
The main difference is aesthetics. 
I wouldn't reject a guy on that basis, though.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't think that uncut feels different inside than cut, but I prefer uncut based on it simply being natural. *shrugs*


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> . . . and some guys with big dicks are assholes because of it. They think they're a gift to women, and so make no effort in any way to please a woman.


Exhibit A - my girlfriend's ex husband. 

Apparently sex with him was akin to straddling someone who was planking.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

funcoolname said:


> Haha, but really that's what I think of when I see them, again, not a dealbreaker but the uncircumcised ones are kind of like a surprise.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


>


Hah exactly. They don't give everything away all at once. What's behind there? we'll have to see.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

This is most of what this thread made me think of


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I don't think that uncut feels different inside than cut, but I prefer uncut based on it simply being natural. *shrugs*


I agree; it's natural. But not everything natural is going to be aesthetically pleasing.

In other words, sometimes things are naturally ugly. 

Even though generally I prefer the look of a circumcised penis, most of the time it doesn't really matter at all (unless the guy has a too long foreskin).


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> I agree; it's natural. But not everything natural is going to be aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> In other words, sometimes things are naturally ugly.
> 
> Even though generally I prefer the look of a circumcised penis, most of the time it doesn't really matter at all (unless the guy has a too long foreskin).


I don't think that it is ugly, lol.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I don't think that it is ugly, lol.


really?

you ever seen one where the foreskin extended nearly half and inch beyond the end of the penis?!


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> really?
> 
> you ever seen one where the foreskin extended nearly half and inch beyond the end of the penis?!


Do you have nightmares? Or something?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> really?
> 
> you ever seen one where the foreskin extended nearly half and inch beyond the end of the penis?!


Yep sure have, and I don't think it's ugly. Foreskins aren't gross, they are just skin. They are also pretty fun to play with.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, my name is Goldiecocks, and I like the size _juuuust riiiiight_.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Hi, my name is Goldiecocks, and I like the size _juuuust riiiiight_.


You don't like the hot stuff???


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

MXZCCT said:


> You don't like the hot stuff???


haaa.......


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I don't care about size. The realm of sexual possibilities is too vast for that to be a concern. I've never gotten why anyone would care that much about this.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Hi, my name is Goldiecocks, and I like the size _juuuust riiiiight_.


But isn't lovin' on Baby Bear illegal?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

redmanINTP said:


> But isn't lovin' on Baby Bear illegal?


Hey now.. only bears over the age of consent!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Rosslyn said:


> I don't care about size. The realm of sexual possibilities is too vast for that to be a concern. I've never gotten why anyone would care that much about this.


Yes, there are lots of ways to pleasure a woman, but most women ultimately like coitus and I think there are some extreme examples where the size is a problem there insofar as pleasure is concerned. 

I know some men are simply too big (length and/or girth) for some women such that it's just painful. 

Also, I had a girl in grad school collaborating on a project and we were talking one night with another person, who eneed up asking her how small the smallest guy was that she'd been with. She simply extended her pinky finger. I would suspect that that was a problem.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Hey now.. only bears over the age of consent!


Now that I think about it, Baby Bear would be a great name for a hip hop artist. He'd have to be zaftig though.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Yes, there are lots of ways to pleasure a woman, but most women ultimately like coitus and I think there are some extreme examples where the size is a problem there insofar as pleasure is concerned.
> 
> I know some men are simply too big (length and/or girth) for some women such that it's just painful.
> 
> Also, I had a girl in grad school collaborating on a project and we were talking one night with another person, who eneed up asking her how small the smallest guy was that she'd been with. She simply extended her pinky finger. I would suspect that that was a problem.


I understand the logic of it, but I still don't understand it. Sure, sex is awesome and everything, but I think I could live with doing other stuff instead. I just don't think it's a big deal, but obviously not everyone agrees. 

The way I see it is this. If a guy was small enough that I didn't feel much (but was still big enough to penetrate), I would still have sex with him. If he wasn't able to penetrate, that wouldn't bother me either. But I understand at least that not everyone would do that.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Rosslyn said:


> The way I see it is this. If a guy was small enough that I didn't feel much (but was still big enough to penetrate), I would still have sex with him. If he wasn't able to penetrate, that wouldn't bother me either. But I understand at least that not everyone would do that.


I don't think I'd bother with coitus.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> I don't think I'd bother with coitus.


I get that. I really do. 

But I value my partners pleasure more than my own. If he wanted to do it, I would be happy to have sex. Even men with small penises deserve to experience coitus, IMO.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Rosslyn said:


> But I value my partners pleasure more than my own.


And I don't.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Rosslyn said:


> I get that. I really do.
> 
> But I value my partners pleasure more than my own. If he wanted to do it, I would be happy to have sex. Even men with small penises deserve to experience coitus, IMO.


You're a true giver . . . so to speak. 

Sex is definitely more fulfulling if you (assuming a good partner of course) focus upon your partner's pleasure and rely upon your partner to reciprocate, but I definitely have to have my needs addressed too. Sex can't be purely an act of charity for me, even if I am "paying it forward".


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> You're a true giver . . . so to speak.
> 
> Sex is definitely more fulfulling if you (assuming a good partner of course) focus upon your partner's pleasure and rely upon your partner to reciprocate, but I definitely have to have my needs addressed too. Sex can't be purely an act of charity for me, even if I am "paying it forward".


This is what I mean.

. . . and in most encounters, guess which gender is more likely to be left "un-addressed"?
(answers on a postcard)


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I am what I am because I've been built that way. 

If some woman doesn't like me for what I am physically

Then she can go fuck herself. 

Or someone else. 

Literally.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

SilentScream said:


> I am what I am because I've been built that way.
> 
> If some woman doesn't like me for what I am physically
> 
> ...


Well . . . ok then . . .


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

SilentScream said:


> I am what I am because I've been built that way.
> 
> If some woman doesn't like me for what I am physically
> 
> ...


I doubt they'd have to be told. . .


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> I doubt they'd have to be told. . .


Pretty much. 

Before I got married, my wife knew that I was partially disabled and I had even told her my size over the phone as well as given her clear indications that sex was going to be a problem. She used to tell me that these things were not a problem for her. 

So, I believed her and I tried everything with my ex ... everything, from massages, to showers, to giving her everything she ever wanted in bed. Pleasing her all the time without even expecting hand jobs or blow jobs in return because she didn't like my penis. 

And she always, always complained about my size even though she knew before hand what to expect. 

Kept me in an emotionally abused state for 3 years before I finally told her to stop making excuses and pretending that everything was wrong about how I tried to please her and just leave me because clearly for her size mattered more than she let on. 

That's just one person. I know. But if there are other women like that out there, I don't want them -- and I'm sure they don't want me either. So, one might as well rubber stamp the size of their dick on their forehead before getting into a relationship

That's just how I feel ... I'm sure plenty of people out there enjoy each other in many ways. 

I'll be happy when I find someone who can look beyond my physical limitations and accept me for who I am. I wouldn't want anyone else.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

SilentScream said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Before I got married, my wife knew that I was partially disabled and I had even told her my size over the phone as well as given her clear indications that sex was going to be a problem. She used to tell me that these things were not a problem for her.
> 
> ...


Seems to me as if you just met one really bad woman. Your not the only one who wants a woman to accept them for who they really are. I wouldn't want anyone else either. If I am reading your post right, you have connected your size to a physicial limitation. Who, but a really bad woman, said it was a physical limitation in the first place? See where I'm going with this? Keep your chin up, for there are a lot more women who would be absolutly estatic to just have a guy like yourself care about them the way you can do, regardless of all the other details.

Again, assuming I'm reading your post right.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

So does XL mean those 15" baseball bats I see on the porn site ads?

I never found much motivation "growing" to knock someone unconscious with the girth of my penis.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

MXZCCT said:


> Seems to me as if you just met one really bad woman. Your not the only one who wants a woman to accept them for who they really are. I wouldn't want anyone else either. If I am reading your post right, you have connected your size to a physicial limitation. Who, but a really bad woman, said it was a physical limitation in the first place? See where I'm going with this? Keep your chin up, for there are a lot more women who would be absolutly estatic to just have a guy like yourself care about them the way you can do, regardless of all the other details.
> 
> Again, assuming I'm reading your post right.


There were other things also. I guess my OP carried a lot of bitterness in it and I apologize for it because in actuality I'm not a bitter person anymore. I may have become like that in the past and I'm trying hard to keep fighting it. 

Mental incompatibility as well and also that she had a very prudish approach to sex. She was brought up to believe that a man would just become fully erect at the thought of sex itself. There was never an lingerie, no sex appeal .. for her .. arousing me meant standing naked in front of me. Even while we were trying to have sex, she wouldn't touch my penis expecting it to become erect without stimulation. 

Like I've mentioned in many of my posts before, I have a knee problem which limits my ability to become sexual without it becoming painful. 

I don't even know why I continue to post in these threads .. maybe it's because that because I was promised by my ex that she didn't care about my physical problems [the knee + sexual inability] that's made me so bitter and untrusting. 

TBH, I am extremely open-minded about sex. And I have a very strong sexual drive at the same time. It's just that the chronic pain destabilizes my arousal in the midst - an awkward move, a hard touch, an accidental banging of knees. Everyone knows how physical sex is. Therefore there were a lot of problems. But the biggest problem was being lied to about her being OK with everything and then turning it around on me despite knowing everything. 

It's just that I haven't met a woman who would be able to match me in my sexual needs in the way where they would be the giver sometimes. So I pretty much tell a woman everything before I get involved with her now. It's up to her to accept me for who I am. I don't even know if I'm capable of ever being able to have sex. But I do know that I'm not completely incapable. 

It's just that in 3 years of marriage and 4 years of engagement ... I was never given any physical pleasure. I was only expected to give. And that's where the bitterness is coming from.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

SilentScream said:


> There were other things also. I guess my OP carried a lot of bitterness in it and I apologize for it because in actuality I'm not a bitter person anymore. I may have become like that in the past and I'm trying hard to keep fighting it.
> 
> Mental incompatibility as well and also that she had a very prudish approach to sex. She was brought up to believe that a man would just become fully erect at the thought of sex itself. There was never an lingerie, no sex appeal .. for her .. arousing me meant standing naked in front of me. Even while we were trying to have sex, she wouldn't touch my penis expecting it to become erect without stimulation.
> 
> ...


And you have a right to feel bitter. You really do. But when you meet a woman, don't blurt all this stuff out for she will see it as a disaster waiting to happen, when it shouldn't be. You have just as much right to be sexually satisfied as the woman does. Let your past go and move forward. Now you know what to look for, and be wary of. Wipe yourself a clean slate and get the girl you deserve. Don't get down if it doesn't happen the first try. Keep going. 7 years of bad experiences is hard to walk away from, no doubt. But you owe it to yourself to make up for those lost years, without that bitterness deep rooted in your gut feelings.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

twoofthree said:


> And I don't.


There's something to be said for that. When it comes to love, we have to take what we want because we selfishly want it.
It's so much easier to love selflessly something or someone that we selfishly love. 
Sounds strange but I think you're dead on. I wouldn't want to be with someone who wasn't physically attracted to me. I wouldn't want someone to have sex with me because I deserve it. WTF?
@Rosslyn you are not the salvation army.


----------



## Rah_Meqqah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah... But the best part is telling women you have the smallest dick in the world.. .and making the funniest jokes about it. Then they get to see it and they are like... Its not that small! And i say.... Yeah. I know! Made you look! 

Thats fun!


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Rah_Meqqah said:


> Yeah... But the best part is telling women you have the smallest dick in the world.. .and making the funniest jokes about it. Then they get to see it and they are like... Its not that small! And i say.... Yeah. I know! Made you look!
> 
> Thats fun!


Huh, that must be why they call it "low-balling"


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

I prefer the average size, but if i liked a guy enough then it would not matter because I can always find ways around whatever the situation may be, but they also have to be open to it or else its not going to work.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao at this not being an anonymous poll! Bwahahaha. Nice to know ladies  Jk jk


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

I'll just leave this here;


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance that my puny ass dick is a tool that can be used for good. Luckily, I've never moaned and been insecure over the size of my penis. My insecurity has come from being smaller than the average woman on the vertical side. Well, that and being lead on and used a source of cruel comedy or as an emotional crutch.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

twoofthree said:


> me too.
> During intercourse it doesn't make much difference to me.
> The main difference is aesthetics.
> I wouldn't reject a guy on that basis, though.




^^that.

I think foreskins are interesting, they certainly don't put me off.

But even size... Yes, big seems rather novel, average is adequate, small I might not be as happy with, but it's not the only factor involved when you're talking about someone you're crazy about. It's not a dealbreaker.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> There's something to be said for that. When it comes to love, we have to take what we want because we selfishly want it.
> It's so much easier to love selflessly something or someone that we selfishly love.
> Sounds strange but I think you're dead on. I wouldn't want to be with someone who wasn't physically attracted to me. I wouldn't want someone to have sex with me because I deserve it. WTF?
> @Rosslyn you are not the salvation army.


That's not quite what I meant. I never said anything about attraction. :/ I can't really explain what I mean very well. Should've just kept my opinion to myself; I can't convey it very well obviously.


----------



## InwardOh (Jul 29, 2011)

Personally I appreciated the 'Don't want no short dicked men' song for a reason.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> I'd like to share with you my thoughts on a few things.
> 
> Women will always lie and tell you, "Size doesn't matter."
> That's because they're sweet and they don't want to hurt your feelings.
> ...


"Your **** is so average! **** me harder!"


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Rosslyn said:


> That's not quite what I meant. I never said anything about attraction. :/ I can't really explain what I mean very well. Should've just kept my opinion to myself; I can't convey it very well obviously.


Naw, I was just giving you a line my friend told me once. I thought it was good advice to keep in mind.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

What an interesting thread.....if you can fuck me til I come....then your dick is the size I like.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

n2freedom said:


> What an interesting thread.....if you can fuck me til I come....then your dick is the size I like.


Roar. Right on.


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a man with an above average penis size. Like literally everything else in life, it has pros and cons. For me, personally, it goes as follows:

PROS:
*One less insecurity brings about a more relaxed demeanor. (Telling us it doesn't matter is like you asking us if a certain shirt makes you look fat, and we say, "It doesn't matter." It might be true, but deep down you're thinking, "He's just saying that to not sound shallow. I look fat.")
*It's a favorite among party girls.
*If one works on his flexibility, then a bigger penis opens the door for autofellatio.
*Shallow women give you confidence-boosting looks when they see you buying Trojan Magnum XL's at the store.

CONS
*Cashiers seem to give the more uncomfortable looks to people who buy TMXL's than any other kind of condom. (Faces vary per cashier, but they're all judging you.)
*Missed chances to pop cherries because "it" scared them. (Easily my least favorite of the cons.)
*Oral satisfaction becomes tricky for women with gag reflexes.
*Wanna be a cowboy for Halloween? Unless you're a dick about your dick, you can only have half the costume because tight jeans are out of the question.
*It's typically not a favorite of non party girls looking for more than (quite) a few drinks and to get their freak on.

If I had to choose, I'd be happy with it being an inch smaller while retaining its girth.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I've even seen people with small dicks, skinny dicks, big dicks, average wienies who walk around with an ego trip. They do it in so many ways. Not just their cars, occupations, banks accounts, and misogynistic undertones. A person who's confident knows how to work it without having to front.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

strawberryLola said:


> I've even seen people with small dicks, skinny dicks, big dicks, average wienies who walk around with an ego trip.


Big dicks, little dicks.

...Dicks that climb on rocks....


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

coming from a european (uncut) shaven 165 pound individual, if you hit the cervix doggy, you are golden. Otherwise, shop around for a penis pump. You have a higher chance of getting kids with a larger dong, not really a good sell point for a girl.


----------



## cheezey (Aug 27, 2010)

notedbook300 said:


> I'm a man with an above average penis size. Like literally everything else in life, it has pros and cons. For me, personally, it goes as follows:
> 
> PROS:
> *One less insecurity brings about a more relaxed demeanor. (Telling us it doesn't matter is like you asking us if a certain shirt makes you look fat, and we say, "It doesn't matter." It might be true, but deep down you're thinking, "He's just saying that to not sound shallow. I look fat.")
> ...


I think it sure takes an insecurity off the table, hell I can recall what I like when I was a virgin... I mean I knew it was rather decently sized but it wasn't until I think I saw the reaction of people to it that I think it utterly wiped the insecurity out. 

Con wise I've noticed that my girlfriend has a hard time not getting her teeth involved when it comes to blowjobs, due to the girth, and that ends up totally killing the mood!


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Right back at ya girl.


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

cheezey said:


> I think it sure takes an insecurity off the table, hell I can recall what I like when I was a virgin... I mean I knew it was rather decently sized but it wasn't until I think I saw the reaction of people to it that I think it utterly wiped the insecurity out.
> 
> Con wise I've noticed that my girlfriend has a hard time not getting her teeth involved when it comes to blowjobs, due to the girth, and that ends up totally killing the mood!


When I was 14, I thought I was average (I didn't exactly have a standard to compare it to). I went over to my then-girlfriend's, and it was the first time in our relationship we had some alone time, so we figured we'd make the best of it. I went down on her, doing horribly as per everybody's first time, then it was my turn. She pulled my pants off, screamed "HOLY SHIT!" and woke up her dad. It quickly devolved from a "How I Lost My Virginity" story to a "How I Had To Wait A Couple Of Months To Lose My Virginity In Stony Silence" story.

If it's a light brushing vs actual biting, then teeth actually kind of turn me on. I'm not big into dangerous sex acts, but that LITTLE bit of adrenaline compliments the dopamine really well.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

notedbook300 said:


> When I was 14, I thought I was average (I didn't exactly have a standard to compare it to). I went over to my then-girlfriend's, and it was the first time in our relationship we had some alone time, so we figured we'd make the best of it. I went down on her, doing horribly as per everybody's first time, then it was my turn. She pulled my pants off, screamed "HOLY SHIT!" and woke up her dad. It quickly devolved from a "How I Lost My Virginity" story to a "How I Had To Wait A Couple Of Months To Lose My Virginity In Stony Silence" story.
> 
> If it's a light brushing vs actual biting, then teeth actually kind of turn me on. I'm not big into dangerous sex acts, but that LITTLE bit of adrenaline compliments the dopamine really well.


I think I may have screamed "HOLY SHIT" too or something similar when I first saw the size of my first boyfriends dick.I didn't wake my parents up although we were fooling around on the living room couch.I was glad however when I heard my brothers car pull up in the driveway and quickly scrambled to get myself together.I was 20 my boyfriend 17 and my brothers friend,and it was the beginning of the end of our relationship.


----------



## ModelandActress (Sep 13, 2011)

The bigger the better!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I think the only size that matters is both of them, the penis and the vagina/etc. it's being put in. You could be average but the woman has a very short vagina canal...or vice versa...so many combinations. Also just because the size is right doesn't make the sex to be automatically fulfilling.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Also just because the size is right doesn't make the sex to be automatically fulfilling.


You got that right.

Sometimes guys with smaller dicks work on the basis that they've got to compensate for their size in other areas. So they'll hone their oral and foreplay techniques so that they can please a woman.

And some guys with big dicks. . . they think that they just have to stick it in, pump fast and hard, and it's going to blow her mind. 

I'd take the first type over the second any day.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> You got that right.
> 
> Sometimes guys with smaller dicks work on the basis that they've got to compensate for their size in other areas. So they'll hone their oral and foreplay techniques so that they can please a woman.
> 
> ...


Why not have your cake and eat it too?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

for the really long ones, you can hang clothes off them when there's no more space on your clothesline.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Thomas D M Thompson said:


> Why not have your cake and eat it too?


Ah yes. Some do have the combination of size and skill. 
Who could refuse that?


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I always saw mine as average size, and now I looked it up it is right on the brink between average and large XD. But as mentioned above it's not what you have, but what you can do with it. But then I don't really care about sex anyway so I never feel worried about it ^^' (Demisexuality FTW).

Actually I have had a few guys bitch to me about thier sizes (Shit gets pretty personal out bush), and honestly I can agree about that being a highly unattractive trait, It would be such a huge turnoff for women because it was irritating for me despite my patience :/.

But yeah if sex is your goal then mix it up, don't think that having the size means instant win, if you can't use what you've got then you've failed, and if you think that all sex is is penetration then I feel sorry for whoever you end up dating :/


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> I'd like to share with you my thoughts on a few things.
> 
> Women will always lie and tell you, "Size doesn't matter."
> That's because they're sweet and they don't want to hurt your feelings.
> ...


Im really not too concerned about my dick size, Im pretty confident in that department. You seem like a pretty honest straight forward person, I would love to hear your take on how a man should approach a woman. I like logic and reason...I need to understand. And some of the things I hearwoman say just make me think what the hell is going on. Any thoughts? Could you break this down for me?


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

adizzy said:


> Im really not too concerned about my dick size, Im pretty confident in that department. You seem like a pretty honest straight forward person, I would love to hear your take on how a man should approach a woman. I like logic and reason...I need to understand. And some of the things I hearwoman say just make me think what the hell is going on. Any thoughts? Could you break this down for me?


Well, adizzy, first you have to realize is that women are just as horny and looking for love as you are. Women want what you're selling. Women play the card that they're not interested. And when men say they have trouble talking to women, they will usually perpetuate your problems by sending you mixed signals. Yes, women are perpetually playing hard to get. So, how do you talk to one, approach one, ask one out? 
1. Pick your target appropriately. 
Identify what you're looking for in a significant other. 
Are you looking for someone who loves you and appreciates you for who you are?
Are you looking for someone to shag and move onto the next?
What are you looking for and be honest with yourself. Understanding your enneagram/personality type might help you in this regard. 
2. Find your target. 
Talk, strike up an interesting conversation. Be interested in her conversationally. Ask her what she's into and listen to her. 
Women like to be listened to. It's a weird thing. Like right now, you asked me how to pick up women. I automatically felt you were hitting on me and still do. But it's cool, because I like to be listened to. You're doing well so far. Keep it up. 
Compliment her on what she's into, make a joke here and there. If she laughs, and smiles, tilts her chin, and maybe touches you, she's flirting back. 
3. Be interested but not too interested. 
4. Watch for signals that she's interested but remember women send these signals all the time without actually meaning it. 
I suggest practicing on women you're not really that interested in. I mean, it's good practice. Any dating is good dating. 

Also, I just want to say, you can pretty much get away with anything as long as your confident about it. Show embarrassment and you're done for. Be confident, laugh, have a sense of humor about yourself and have fun. It's not serious until you've been dating someone for a while, in my opinion. Then, it starts to actually matter. In the meantime, she's just another face in the crowd. 

And also, try to be kind. If you go after a woman that's way below your league and she has low-self esteem, dating her only to dump her, is going to make her life worse than it was before so just bear that in mind with the fourth one. Don't be a douche bag.


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> Well, adizzy, first you have to realize is that women are just as horny and looking for love as you are. Women want what you're selling. Women play the card that they're not interested. And when men say they have trouble talking to women, they will usually perpetuate your problems by sending you mixed signals. Yes, women are perpetually playing hard to get. So, how do you talk to one, approach one, ask one out?
> 1. Pick your target appropriately.
> Identify what you're looking for in a significant other.
> Are you looking for someone who loves you and appreciates you for who you are?
> ...


It's only 8:15 here but your post already made my day. Everything you said is so true that I laughed out loud. I have to run but I wanted to thank you. I am going to send you more questions when I have time. I hope you don't mind.

I don't hit on girls on the internet (I don't see what the point is)but if I were to start, It would be with you.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> 2. Find your target.
> Talk, strike up an interesting conversation. Be interested in her conversationally. Ask her what she's into and listen to her.
> Women like to be listened to. It's a weird thing. Like right now, you asked me how to pick up women. I automatically felt you were hitting on me and still do. But it's cool, because I like to be listened to. You're doing well so far. Keep it up.


This is so true, but this is the part that I find confusing, and subsequently makes me awkward. Why do girls feel this way? Is this something that I should just understand is a part of life and deal with it?

I've found is that girls get overwhelmed by the slightest comment. For example, I was speaking with a girl whom I know slightly, while she was taking care of some administrative stuff. We were chit chatting and I simply asked her what she was doing on the weekend (perhaps I said that night(a friday evening)). She got bug eyed, started running her fingers through her hair...not in the good way...I liked her but after that I couldn;t approach her agian. My reasoning is, if she gets that upset by me just making conversation, how would i be able to ever actually ask her out? So I gave her the cold shoulder for a long time dspite her giving me signs repeatedly (atleast i think they were signs but I might be wrong)...in turn she transferred and I missed out on another one. Most of the girls I meet are at bars dancing, and on vacation. any thoughts? 
You seem to be very honest in a way i can understand...that is a rare combo.
any q's for me, I promise i'll give it to you straight.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

adizzy said:


> This is so true, but this is the part that I find confusing, and subsequently makes me awkward. Why do girls feel this way? Is this something that I should just understand is a part of life and deal with it?
> 
> I've found is that girls get overwhelmed by the slightest comment. For example, I was speaking with a girl whom I know slightly, while she was taking care of some administrative stuff. We were chit chatting and I simply asked her what she was doing on the weekend (perhaps I said that night(a friday evening)). She got bug eyed, started running her fingers through her hair...not in the good way...I liked her but after that I couldn;t approach her agian. My reasoning is, if she gets that upset by me just making conversation, how would i be able to ever actually ask her out? So I gave her the cold shoulder for a long time dspite her giving me signs repeatedly (atleast i think they were signs but I might be wrong)...in turn she transferred and I missed out on another one. Most of the girls I meet are at bars dancing, and on vacation. any thoughts?
> You seem to be very honest in a way i can understand...that is a rare combo.
> any q's for me, I promise i'll give it to you straight.


You know, I had a vibe from your posts that you're looking for someone you can relate to on a mental level. When relating to people on a mental level it gets trickier. If you're looking for a mental connection you'll find yourself being a little defensive of your emotional side which is the part women love. Ever read a romance novel? It's all emotion. But as an ENTJ you could totally play the Mr. Darcy card. I just don't see you as the kind of guy to be playing the field. Maybe a few women at a time but I get the feeling from most ENTJs that each relationship has to mean something important to them. Am I right about this?


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

@adizzy, in regards to the small talk situation. To ask someone what they're doing over the weekend is kind of asking someone out. I mean, if you're a guy, and you're talking to a girl, you're single, she's single, and women are so used to being asked out, that it's kind of like, why is he asking me what I'm doing this weekend? I mean asking someone about their short-term leisure plans takes the relationship from work to another place. How do you know she was unhappy about you "accidentally" asking her out? 
Tell me if you relate to this at all, ENTJ ex boyfriend used to ask women out for steaks all the time. I knew he liked me because he when he asked me out he didn't ask loudly and joking in front of everyone else. He legitimately took time to have a conversation with me. I guess, idk, I feel like this is all feeler crap. We're getting into it here. It's easier for women. It really is. 

When I was on the prowl, I remember I would look for two or three candidates to choose from. When looking for one, I scanned for qualities I liked: intelligence, strength, tenacity, wit, etc. Then I when I found one I would think about what they might want, their long-term plans, what kind of relationship they were looking for, how much power/sway I could have in the relationship, etc. If they seemed suitable, then I gave them a shot. Then there was a 3 month assessment check point.

Hahaha. I'm borderline ENTJ/ENFJ, btw.


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

adizzy said:


> This is so true, but this is the part that I find confusing, and subsequently makes me awkward. Why do girls feel this way? Is this something that I should just understand is a part of life and deal with it?
> 
> I've found is that girls get overwhelmed by the slightest comment. For example, I was speaking with a girl whom I know slightly, while she was taking care of some administrative stuff. We were chit chatting and I simply asked her what she was doing on the weekend (perhaps I said that night(a friday evening)). She got bug eyed, started running her fingers through her hair...not in the good way...I liked her but after that I couldn;t approach her agian. My reasoning is, if she gets that upset by me just making conversation, how would i be able to ever actually ask her out? So I gave her the cold shoulder for a long time dspite her giving me signs repeatedly (atleast i think they were signs but I might be wrong)...in turn she transferred and I missed out on another one. Most of the girls I meet are at bars dancing, and on vacation. any thoughts?
> You seem to be very honest in a way i can understand...that is a rare combo.
> any q's for me, I promise i'll give it to you straight.


If she totally backed off in her body language when you asked what she was doing, then she doesn't want to go out with you. Otherwise she would have continued with the small talk. If she's sending you signals at work that she wants you to talk to her ,that means that she still wants you to flirt with her...but at work.


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> Well, adizzy, first you have to realize is that women are just as horny and looking for love as you are. Women want what you're selling. Women play the card that they're not interested. And when men say they have trouble talking to women, they will usually perpetuate your problems by sending you mixed signals. Yes, women are perpetually playing hard to get.


maybe i'm in totally different circles, but I dont believe that girls play hard to get as much as they are said to. there are other factors though. Right now, i really dont want to be in a relationship. that doesnt' mean im not attracted to people. it just means there's no follow through. there could be any number of reasons why a girl wont reciprocate.


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

It doesn't matter as much as guys think it does. And bigger is definitely not better when it comes to oral and anal. I like to LOOK at a big dick, but in my experience guys with smaller ones work harder in bed, . I've never had anybody's be too small to do the job or anything, but there have been a couple that were too big to really have fun with. 

I think marzipan01 summed it up nicely.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

funcoolname said:


> lol. I have a friend who becomes upset when she goes out and guys don't buy her drinks - it makes for the most annoying, frustrating, and unpleasant nights.


She sounds annoying.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

funcoolname said:


> I have had trouble lol. I mean I can tell most of the time when a guy is a jerk - like if a guy in an Ed Hardy shirt bought me 30 drinks and then was like "eyy come back to my place for a movie" I would say okay bye, but there are some very sneaky ones out there who will put in a decent amount of time/effort. It's the ENFP possibilities, optimism and wanting to see the best in everyone  or I was just naive for a time. I have also gotten into relationships with really great guys. I'm much better at sorting them now (knock on wood), but it does depend on the "get to know you time", which is how relationships have to form anyways. My point pretty much is I believe everyone just needs to put their patient pants on when it comes to relationships.
> 
> I think if you're not clicking with someone or they're not feeling it, it's not going to work out anyway and there are plenty of other fish in the sea. Unless you treat people poorly, or are hooking up with a person a week, or are wearing ed hardy shirts - if you are healthy and want a serious relationship, it's just a matter of being earnest and finding the right person. Which is hard in itself, because most people are not awesome  But then it (should) helps you value them more when you do find them


I have no idea what is meant by affiliation with Ed Hardy. It's a skater brand? What is the association here? 
Personally, if the guy invites me back to his place, I used to give him my number rather than going back with him. If he calls me the next day or a few days later, then he wanted more than sex. 
You know, this one time, I made out with a guy when I was drunk, I put my number in his phone (because he wanted to take me back to his place or my place or wherever I wanted to go), he called me back a year later. Can you believe that? 
Whatever, like I'm single and I've been waiting for a year for you to call me. Yeah, right.
Still I think that's good advice if he remembers you well enough to call you when he's sober, he liked you. 
For instance, my current boyfriend and I met on a plane. I told him I'd be back in town on Friday. He called me on Friday afternoon. 
Guys know what they like and so do women. 
You know what you like but if you can't seem to find it, ask yourself, have you been giving yourself enough time to find it? 
Is what you want realistically obtainable? 
These need to be answered.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> She sounds annoying.


We've been friends for a really long time. I'm loyal and she is a good friend and fun to be with most of the time. I just wish she had become a little more down to earth as the years progressed - maybe it will happen later. When guys get brought into the equation now though I feel like I've been thrown back in middle school, especially when it comes to guys buying drinks and how it ruins her night gaahh I just want to shake her and tell her they don't owe her anything, buy your own damn drinks and let your self-esteem/respect and dignity remain.



marzipan01 said:


> I have no idea what is meant by affiliation with Ed Hardy. It's a skater brand? What is the association here?
> Personally, if the guy invites me back to his place, I used to give him my number rather than going back with him. If he calls me the next day or a few days later, then he wanted more than sex.
> You know, this one time, I made out with a guy when I was drunk, I put my number in his phone (because he wanted to take me back to his place or my place or wherever I wanted to go), he called me back a year later. Can you believe that?
> Whatever, like I'm single and I've been waiting for a year for you to call me. Yeah, right.
> ...


Lol, I was kidding about Ed Hardy, it's just considered the stereotype meathead brand here. Yeah, I've never gone back home with someone I just met that night and I think it will be easier to find some nicer ones now that I'm out of college. I probably haven't given myself enough time, but I don't thiiink what I want is unrealistic. I've had one long-term relationship and I've met guys I liked a lot, but distance ended up making those impossible to pursue. It is a small figure though :/, but then again intuitives are the minority of the population and I do not think I could date a sensor... Haha, at the year later guy. What a crazy man, did you even remember who he was? I like your rule for calling back, I'll put it to good use  Thanks!


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

funcoolname said:


> We've been friends for a really long time. I'm loyal and she is a good friend and fun to be with most of the time. I just wish she had become a little more down to earth as the years progressed - maybe it will happen later. When guys get brought into the equation now though I feel like I've been thrown back in middle school, especially when it comes to guys buying drinks and how it ruins her night gaahh I just want to shake her and tell her they don't owe her anything, buy your own damn drinks and let your self-esteem/respect and dignity remain.
> 
> Lol, I was kidding about Ed Hardy, it's just considered the stereotype meathead brand here. Yeah, I've never gone back home with someone I just met that night and I think it will be easier to find some nicer ones now that I'm out of college. I probably haven't given myself enough time, but I don't thiiink what I want is unrealistic. I've had one long-term relationship and I've met guys I liked a lot, but distance ended up making those impossible to pursue. It is a small figure though :/, but then again intuitives are the minority of the population and I do not think I could date a sensor... Haha, at the year later guy. What a crazy man, did you even remember who he was? I like your rule for calling back, I'll put it to good use  Thanks!


Considering he was the only guy who had never called me back, yes, I did remember him. lol.


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

> Naw, you seem to be down for cerebral and physical with emotion as a side effect. And there's nothing wrong with that. If you say you're down for purely physical, someone like me would conquer you in a moment. As Tina Turner said, "What's love but a second hand emotion?"


Not sure what you mean. Is that a challenge? Us ENTJ's don't like to back down from a challenge )) 



> Well, kind of. I mean, in all honesty though, I've found that I have the ability to transform any relationship into what I want it to be especially when it comes to thinking type men.


This is what I want to do. I don't want to limit myself in a relationship. I think I am going to really start to study up on this stuff(ENTJ in me again). Already read about some of the eneagram stuff. I looked at the socionics page too. Are you familiar with personalitypage.com. I think this one does a really good job.



> Being that you are a "J" indicates to me that despite the 7 in your tri-type, you are more commitment oriented. Especially once you open up your heart to someone and become attached, you'll have difficulty getting rid of someone.


I'm not sure about this. It is definitly true if I get attached(although I wouldnt know), but I can cut people out of my life pretty easily. Plus I want to have some FUN!!!




> It's trickier for you because you're less in touch with your emotions.


But I can fix this right? Thinking about reading some PUA stuff.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

adizzy said:


> Not sure what you mean. Is that a challenge? Us ENTJ's don't like to back down from a challenge ))


lol. That might be the issue, actually. 



> This is what I want to do. I don't want to limit myself in a relationship. I think I am going to really start to study up on this stuff(ENTJ in me again). Already read about some of the eneagram stuff. I looked at the socionics page too. Are you familiar with personalitypage.com. I think this one does a really good job.


Yes, personality page is better to learn about your own type. I was merely speaking about how you would go about distinguishing a type based on clothing, patterns in speech, etc. Of course, as I pointed out, socionics does such a job in stereotyping they that they lose their validity.



> I'm not sure about this. It is definitly true if I get attached(although I wouldnt know), but I can cut people out of my life pretty easily. Plus I want to have some FUN!!!


Don't worry about it. There's nothing wrong with getting attached. There's nothing wrong with falling in love. 



> But I can fix this right? Thinking about reading some PUA stuff.


While I think you can, a lot of ENTJs would say you can't. Carl Jung also said that Te primary users can't really emote on their own but they can grow to depend on someone else to emote which was what a lot of psychologists tried to do to ENTJs in the early days. I'm not sure that's necessary. Sounds like a wicked experiment. 
Honestly, I don't think you have any problems. If a girl like me snatches you up, I'm sure you'll both be quite happy. Really, it's nothing to prevent.


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

> Don't worry about it. There's nothing wrong with getting attached. There's nothing wrong with falling in love.


Amen. If you are ready.




> lol. That might be the issue, actually.


So confused...You think i might be going for girls out of my league?

One thing I do know is that I want to learn how to transcend my type, like you. I'm curious about your background, major (if you felt school was right for you), etc. to understand how you got so good at this, but i know anonymity is one of the reasons that this board works as well as it does. I'll join your other fans on your page.

Thanks!


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

funcoolname said:


> Yess, it had crossed my mind :/ I just don't know what to do about it. If you have any advice I am all ears! It's not a malicious sort of stringing them along test, it's really just becoming friends and seeing if our personalities click first as well as trying to gauge their interest and intentions.


No, I don't think I should give any advice right now. It might make things worse.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

8 inches..

sorry i didnt read the post, that was the question right???


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

@adizzy Haha, that's alright. Guru Marzipan gave some good pointers. And you just need to find yourself a nice intuitive lady - it may take time but they are the best! And don't let it get you down, you can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

Souled In said:


> 8 inches..
> 
> sorry i didnt read the post, that was the question right???


OMG LOL! I think I love you


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the perspective. I wonder if it is common for women to have and desire more anal sex when they are with smaller sized partner.

I've been searching everywhere for articles relating body weight to the size of a woman's vagina. Haven't found anything correlating BMI to the size of the vagina. The closest thing I found was someone (Just a blogger. Sorry I lost the link) correlating a women's pelvic cavity to the size of the vagina. Women who naturally have a bigger build _may_ have wider vagina's if they have a wider pelvic cavity. 

I supposed it makes sense, when a woman is ready to give birth the pelvic bone will shift creating a wider birth canal to accommodate for the child. In addition, the vagina is made mostly of muscle and soft tissue. There is not very much fat in the area. However, if there were, a person might want to gain weight to have a tighter vagina. More fatty tissues in the pelvic cavity would leave less room for the sex organs. As far as I can tell the only organ that has a size proportional to a person's BMI is skin.

I have read in multiple places that some women do kegel exercises in an attempt to strengthen their pelvic floor muscles. The article doesn't say that stronger pelvic floor muscles equal more sexual enjoyment; however, it does make a note that weaker pelvic floor muscles are attributed to a decrease in sexual pleasure. I'd be interested to know if it really works.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Time for idle curiosity to kill someone! Probably me! Anyway...

I've never really had an issue with the size thing. I've always assumed that most women are more into being the catalyst of their man's arousal, moreso than what physically results from it. That whole power play thing, you know?

Both of my previous SOs that I had been intimate with had this. After a certain point in our relationship, they knew they could get me going in certain ways any time they wanted. I think that's what affects women the most, and why many will often say size doesn't matter (unless it's to one of the extremes). It's not so much what their guy has, but that their guy has it for them, because of them in some way. It's evidence that he finds them incredibly sexy and attractive. Or if they're physically manipulating him at the time, it's evidence that they clearly know what they're doing and that they're doing it well. That sort of thing.

Or I could be wrong on this entirely, and you women are more shallow than I give you credit for. P Maybe it's my love language of physical touch that's kicking in to give this insight, I dunno. But from my (somewhat limited) experiences, intimacy for a woman seems more cerebral than physical.

Not saying that women don't enjoy the physical aspects. Just seems that's more icing on the cake rather than the cake itself.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

@Chrysantheist
@dawnfire90
@Elsewhere1
@InwardOh
@kristle
@ModelandActress
@Oleas
@Ozzy10
@Peacock
@Saboteur
@*vivacissimamente*
@Wendy Wang


Hello ...

Lol.

I think i removed the one male name from that list haha, but i apologize if i did not, and for just my general demeanor all together, hahaha.


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Time for idle curiosity to kill someone! Probably me! Anyway...
> 
> I've never really had an issue with the size thing. I've always assumed that most women are more into being the catalyst of their man's arousal, moreso than what physically results from it. That whole power play thing, you know?
> 
> ...


I completely agree. In fact a man can be really "great" in bed physically without being able to turn me on, because he doesn't have the level of mental engagement necessary to really get me excited. I love the power play thing, even more so if it's a power struggle, and mutually turning each other on mentally is the most exciting sexual thing I know of. The physical is the dessert, but the arousal is the main course for my imaginative soul.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Celtic Dreams said:


> I love the power play thing, even more so if it's a power struggle, and mutually turning each other on mentally is the most exciting sexual thing I know of. The physical is the desert, but the arousal is the main course for my imaginative soul.


Even though I'm a guy, I couldn't agree with this more. You know you have a good thing going when you can look across a crowded room at your SO and lock eyes with each other, and your eyes alone can turn each other on because of what you both know and share. :-D Some of the most memorable "conversations" I had with my first love were like this. We were connected on so many levels...

_*drifts off into nostalgic mode...*_


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance here...but what sizes are considered average, large and smaller?
Is there simply an all-around-good size?


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

goodolddreamer said:


> even though i'm a guy, i couldn't agree with this more. You know you have a good thing going when you can look across a crowded room at your so and lock eyes with each other, and your eyes alone can turn each other on because of what you both know and share. :-d some of the most memorable "conversations" i had with my first love were like this. We were connected on so many levels...
> 
> _*drifts off into nostalgic mode...*_


absolutely


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr.Nickster said:


> Forgive my ignorance here...but what sizes are considered average, large and smaller?
> Is there simply an all-around-good size?


All sizes are good. 
Girth is more important than length. That being said, the statistical average is 6.5 but see, that's an average like how many pounds of butter US households consume each year. No household actually consumes the average number of pounds of butter. Most consume more or less than the average. 

I believe the true average _is a range_ between 4 inches and 8 inches.

Considering that the average female vagina is, when fully excited, 4 inches long, I think it's safe to say that the male organ in it's average spectrum is an all around good size.


----------



## JC22 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Reads the first post. 

*Realizes that he is a monstrosity that must be contained, separated from society to prevent being labeled a butcher, and is doomed to be alone forever...

*Walks away in sadness and misery, Bruce Banner style.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

> If your girlfriend is too small for your dick, if she gains a little bit of weight sex will get easier. 10 lbs. heavier can increase the size her stuff or lighter can shrink it down.


How did I miss this little gem or did I? Gaining weight doesn't increase the size of the inside of a vagina. In fact vaginal size and tightness are not correlated at all with weight. I can't handle giant ones, and I'm _not skinny_. This is offensive.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

PeteTheZombie said:


> i always want to be the best
> *damn my 3w4*


Sorry 'bout that, Tiny.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> How did I miss this little gem or did I? Gaining weight doesn't increase the size of the inside of a vagina. In fact vaginal size and tightness are not correlated at all with weight. I can't handle giant ones, and I'm _not skinny_. *This is offensive.*


Why would you be offended by an uninformed assertion?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Why would you be offended by an uninformed assertion?


Because I see it all over the web and it's just getting old, especially when most people seem to believe it.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> Because I see it all over the web and it's just getting old, especially when most people seem to believe it.


After all the crazy ideas I've heard people spout over the years out of ignorance, I just don't have the energy to get offended over it now. I just save my outrage for the purposefully obnoxious stuff. :tongue:

Weight doesn't change vag size.
Weight, as far as I know for men, doesn't really impact penile size either.

(The only partial correlation I've seen is with breasts; fat will be stored on the breasts as well as all over the body, so when a woman loses weight, it's not uncommon for her to lose some of that weight from her breasts as well.)


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

kristle said:


> Well as much as I hate to do this I'm going to hop off the bandwaggon and state what I feel is the obvious truth: bigger is better. To be fair though, a bigger heart is still better than a big dick.
> 
> This thread does make me giggle though. I'm amazed at the collection of "small girls" and "big guys" all in one place. Who would have predicted that?!? :tongue:


Your being honest and others feel this way but they just aren't saying it for any number of reasons.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

lifeisanillusion said:


> Your being honest and others feel this way but they just aren't saying it for any number of reasons.


Maybe because not everyone has the same preference. Just because someone doesn't say "I love huge cocks!" doesn't mean they are not being honest.


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

Who cares?! :dry: Sorry but just don't see it as important.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

As long as a penis isn't a micropenis and breasts actually exist who cares...

I think small breasts can be cute and giant ones attractive. Average penises can be refreshing and large ones can be shocking in a good way. 

It's funny though how large penises are only glorified because of their size not because they increase pleasure. It just mirrors our culture's obsession with equating "bigger" with "better." 

The Greeks were more modest in their penile preferences lol


----------

